# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Маршрутизатор Tenda F300

## Mexex

Выбираю новый маршрутизатор из-за того, что старый пришел в негодность. Основные критерии это не большая цена и стабильная работа без каких либо глюков. На данный момент склоняюсь к покупке Tenda F300. Но раньше о таком производителе никогда не слышал и отзывов в сети очень мало. Стоит брать?

----------


## Werkat

Пользовался тплинком nd741 проработал года 3 и умер, хотя в данном ценовом диапазоне, примерно должны одинаково работать.

----------


## Mexex

*Werkat* как раз таки тплинк и у меня раньше стоял, правда модель другая WR740N, проработал около года. Поэтому в их сторону я теперь не смотрю.

----------


## Werkat

Про tenda ввобще ничего не слышал, китайский видимо производитель, но то что не очень раскручен не значит что плохой, возможно, модель и не плохая

----------


## Spoiler

> Про tenda ввобще ничего не слышал, китайский видимо производитель, но то что не очень раскручен не значит что плохой, возможно, модель и не плохая


Я вообще кроме Tp-Link ничего не рассматривал, а потом достаточно было поинтересоваться рынком.

----------


## Navalnik

Tenda F300 одно время пользовался. За свои деньги - неплохой маршрутизатор. Работает качественно, это все что мне нужно.

----------


## Spoiler

> Tenda F300 одно время пользовался. За свои деньги - неплохой маршрутизатор. Работает качественно, это все что мне нужно.


 Оно? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDnDsDCrSac     Весь обзор не смотрел, стандартный роутер для дома, ничего особенного, но недорогой.

----------


## xerop

> Поддерживает ли тип подключения L2TP и какой радиус действия wi-fi?


Поддерживает вроде. Кроет двушку на 55 кв.м. спокойно, может и трешку покрыть, я думаю.

----------


## Lengrad

Был у меня такой, но короткое время очень. Не хочу ничего плохого в общем сказать про китайского производителя, но я жутко намучался с настройками.

----------


## Gopper

Действительно, раскошельтесь и возьмите аппарат получше, хотя бы d-link, а лучше cisco. http://www.oc.ru вот тут проконсультироваться можно по подобным вопросам.

----------


## Lengrad

Сис. админ знакомый с этого сайта заказывал, слышал только положительные отзывы.

----------


## byronedugs

Уважаемый Фил Я писал у меня уже есть в квартире wi-fi, и мне надо по быстрому подключиться к домашнему wi-fi, через этот маршрутизатор  Дальше какое меню выбрать в Tenda, что бы Tenda увидел домашний wi-fi?Оптоволокно, далее проводная компьютерная сеть  маршрутизатор с wi-fi марки Sagemcom. Естественно пароль есть.

----------

